# كيف احسب قدرة المحرك اللازمة لتدوير الة ما



## عوني عوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

اخواني كل الطلاب والمهندسين كيف تحسب الشركات والمصانع قدرة المحرك اللازمة لتدوير الة ما 
كيف احسب قدرة محرك كهربائي لتطبيق ما 
مثلا اريد تركيب محرك لمضخة او تركيب محرك لضاغط او لمروحة او توربين 
كيف احسب قدرة المحرك لمجموعة سيور ناقلة
ارجوا منكم ان تدلوني على كتاب او مجموعة كتب بالأنكليزي او العربي
ارجوا منكم الاجابة ولا تبخلوا علي بأي معلومة ولو كانت بسيطة الكتب اهم شي بالأنكليزي او العربي


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم

دعنا نقسم البلد نصفين.
أولاً نتحدث عن القدرة
القدرة = المعدل الزمني للشغل المبذول
الشغل = قوة * مسافة (للحركة الخطية)
الشغل = العزم * زاوية الدوران (للحركة الدورانية)

بقي التعرف على كلمة المعدل الزمني، وهو رياضياً يعني التفاضل بالنسبة للزمن وفي صورة أبسط المعدل الزمني لأي كمية الهندسية هو هذه الكمية مقسوم الزمن وهو ما اصطلح عليه باللغة الإنجليزية rate

فإذا عدنا للقدرة في الحركة الدورانية فهي إذا المعدل الزمني (العزم * زاوية الدوران)
وإذا كان العزم لا يتغير مع الزمن، بقيت زاوية الدوران هي التي تتغير مع الزمن وهذا ما يعرف بالسرعة الدورانية (والتي كنا نستخدم لها الرمز اللاتيني أوميجا)
وسرعة الدوران في المعادلات وحدتها (راديان/الثانية) (أو: تقدير دائري / الثانية)
وجرت العادة على استخدامها اصطلاحاً بوحدة (دورة/الدقيقة) أو rpm

إذاً فالقدرة (في الحركة الدوراة) هي = العزم (نيوتن.م) × السرعة الدوراينة (راديان/الثانية)

وهذا هو النصف الأول من البلد (وهو ما يتعلق بالمحرك)
أما النصف الثاني فهو المنظومة التي ترغب في تحريكها، كما مثلت أنت بـ "مضخة او تركيب محرك لضاغط او لمروحة او توربين كيف احسب قدرة المحرك لمجموعة سيور ناقلة"

فالمطلوب من مصممها أن يحدد سرعة الدوران المطلوبة من المحرك حتى تسير المنظومة بالطريقة التي يرغب بها وكذلك ما هو العزم الموثر على ترس أو البكرة الموصلة على المحرك

وهذه تختلف طريقة حساباتها من منظومة لأخرى بل لكل منظومة حسب طبيعتها مهندسها الذي يصممها، بمعنى أن مهندس تصميم السيور النقالة لا يمكنه في العادة حساب العزم المطلوب لإدارة مضخة مثلاً وكذلك

أرجو أن أكون قد أضحت لك الأمر شيئاً ما وإذا كان لديك مسألة حقيقية يمكنك طرحها لعلها تكون مما يمكننا حسابه بسهولة


----------



## zamalkawi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أحب أن أضيف شيئا بسيطا، أتمنى ألا يعقد الأمر عليك
هناك فارق بين القدرة اللحظية، والقدرة المتوسطة والقدرة القصوى
لو أن القدرة ثابتة، فستتساوى هذه القيم الثلاث
أما لو كانت القدرة اللحظية متغيرة، فبالتالي ستكون القدرة القصوى أعلى من المتوسطة
وفي هذه الحالة ستكون أمام خيارين
الأول هو أن تكون قدرة الموتور (أو عزمه) يساوى القدرة القصوى
الثاني هو أن تكون قدرة الموتور (أو عزمه) أعلى بعض الشيء من القدرة المتوسطة، على أن يحتوي النظام على وسيلة لتخزين الطاقة الميكانيكية، وأشهر الطرق لتخزين الطاقة هنا هي الحدافة، أو أن تكون الكتل وعزوم القصور الذاتي في النظام عالية بصورة كافية


----------



## عوني عوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورين اخواني على الردود ...
كل الكلام هذا معروف لدي ولأي فني او مهندس او طالب صناعي صف اول يعرفه.... اخواني معلومات عملية من الواقع غير الكتب ما عندكم
أمحظور علينا ذلك
كيف احسب قدرة محرك لألة ما سواء كانت توربين او مروحة
كيف احسب قدرة المحرك لمجموعة سيور ناقلة
كيف يقوم ايطالي عمره 20 سنة بحساب قدرة محرك لمروحة توربين او مجموعة سيور ناقلة


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم
الإيطالي إللي عمره 20 سنة والهندي إللي عمره 18 سنة والصيني إللى عمره 16 سنة، كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل دول بيحسبوها بالمعادلة إللي طالب أولى صنايع عندنا عارفها
يا أخي الكريم، دي هندسة "لا هي سحر ولا شعوذة" لكن مشكلتنا إن احنا حشو دماغنا بإشاعة أن ما ندرسه شئ وأنا الواقع شئ آخر، فصرنا نتعامل مع المعادلات لغرض الامتحان ونحن نكاد نقسم إن المعادلات دي كلها كلام فاضي وإن الناس بطلت بره تدرس أصلا الكلام ده

أخي الكريم، أنا أعمل في مجال التصميم الميكانيكي ما يقارب 6 سنوات، وهي دي المعادلات مع الإضافة الرائعة التي اضافها الزميل الزملكاوي إللي بيستخدمه الناس طلاينة كانوا أو حتى يابانيين، صدقني أو لا تصدقني

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أبو أنس المصري قال:


> أخي الكريم
> الإيطالي إللي عمره 20 سنة والهندي إللي عمره 18 سنة والصيني إللى عمره 16 سنة، كــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل دول بيحسبوها بالمعادلة إللي طالب أولى صنايع عندنا عارفها
> يا أخي الكريم، دي هندسة "لا هي سحر ولا شعوذة" لكن مشكلتنا إن احنا حشو دماغنا بإشاعة أن ما ندرسه شئ وأنا الواقع شئ آخر، فصرنا نتعامل مع المعادلات لغرض الامتحان ونحن نكاد نقسم إن المعادلات دي كلها كلام فاضي وإن الناس بطلت بره تدرس أصلا الكلام ده
> 
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل ابو انس هذا عين الصواب


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى الفاضل ابو انس هذا عين الصواب


وفيك بارك أستاذي الكبير المهندس عبد الناصر، إنه حقاً لوسام شرف لي أن تكون هذه أول مشاركة بيننا، بل هي عندي وسام شرف :13: أرجو الإدارة أن تضيفه بجوار اسمي.


----------



## mahmood2 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخى العزيز ابحث فى (How


----------



## mahmood2 (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
ابحث فى(www.ehow.com/how-6494430-calculate-po)


----------



## عوني عوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

طيب يا ابوأنس ليش هاجم علي ... ي اخي هل انا قلت لك ان الموضوع فيه سحر او شعوذة ليش هذا الكلام
انا طلبت طريقة الحساب لقدرة محرك لألة كانت توربين او مجموعة سيور ناقلة انت قلت كلام كل الناس تعرفه انا ي ابو انس ما اقلل من قيمة معلوماتك حفظكم الله انا طلبت معلومات حساب قدرة المحرك بالحصان وليكن لتوربين ... ما هي المعادلات اللازمة لعمل هذه الحسابات
مع الأخذ بكل خصائص التوربين من حجم المروحة وسرعة الهواء المتولد منه
اكيد احد منكم شايف توربين مروحة سحب لفرن ما كيف احسب استطاعة المحرك بالمعادلات لا بالسحر ولا بالشعوذة
او لدي مجموعة سيور ناقلة طولها معين تنقل مواد معينة من مكان لمكان كيف اقدر احسب استطاعة المحرك بالحصان ... هذا سؤالي يا جماعة انا لا اهاجم احد
ثم المهندس عبد الناصر فيدوني بشيء جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (30 نوفمبر 2010)

:34: :34: :34:

هل ترى أن البداية بهذه الابتسامة دليل على أنني مش هاجم عليك :34:

فيما يتعلق بالمعلومات الجبارة :68: التي طرحتها فانا تعمدت عرضها بهذه البساطة لأنني لا أعرفك ولا أعرف إمكانياتك الهندسية فتعمدت محاولة عرضه بأبسط الأمور

الآن يا أخي المبارك سؤالك تغير، فأنا قد قلت أن البلد نصفين، نصف خاص بالمحرك وهذا ما فصلناه، أما النصف الآخر فطبيعته تختلف حسب اختلاف المنظموة فموضوع التوربين وحجم المروحة أنا لا يمكنني إجابته لأنه يحتاج لمهندس ميكانيكا باور، أما أنا فمهندس تصميم ميكانيكي (إنتاج)

أما مثلاً السيور النقالة فهذه يمكنني إجابتها وإن احتاجت مني وقت قد لا يكون متاحاً لي اليوم ولكن ربما نهاية الأسبوع، والله المستعان

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## عوني عوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

يا أبو انس ليش التهكم في الكلام.. انا قلت انها معلومات جبارة يا جماعة ليش هذا الخلق في التعامل

بعدين يا ابو انس انا سؤالي واحد ولم يتغير
وانا لما طلبت اميلك لكي اكلمك بالماسنجر لكي نتحاور ونستفيد من بعض وليس للتشان ولست انا من هواة التشات على كل حال ي ابو انس شكراً لك ولا اريد اي مساعدة منك ابداً حسن الخلق فضلوه عن العلم


----------



## zamalkawi (30 نوفمبر 2010)

رغم أن التواضع وحسن الخلق يجب أن يكونا من سمات طالب العلم
ورغم أنك هاجمت من حاول مساعدتك، ولم تفترض فيه حسن النية
ورغم أنك أساسا لم تعرض تساؤلك، حتى الآن، بصورة واضحة، والأخ أبو أنس حاول أن يجيبك قدر فهمه لسؤالك
ورغم أنني أيضا لم أفهم تحديدا ماذا تريد
رغم كل هذه الأشياء الأربعة، سأحاول أن أجيبك قدر فهمي، ولن أهتم بهجومك المتوقع علي
الأخ أنس قالها بوضوح، الموضوع له شقان: الأول هو الموتور، والثاني هو النظام الميكانيكي الذي يقوم الموتور بتحريكه
فلو أنك تعرف مواصفات التربينة (مثلا) تستطيع أن تختار الموتور المناسب
لذا عليك معرفة احتياجات النظام الميكانيكي، وهذه، كما قال الأخ أبو أنس، تختلف من نظام لآخر
ويمكنك الحصول عليها من الحسابات الميكانيكية أو من الداتا شيت الخاص بالأجزاء إلى آخره
أما لو كان سؤالك هو، مثلا، كيف أخمن قدرة الموتور المطلوبة بمجرد النظر إلى السير أو التربينة أو مروحة الفرن، فهذا أمر آخر، هذا يحتاج إلى خبرة كبييييرة جدا، ومهما كانت الخبرة سيكون أمر تقريبي
وضح سؤالك أولا قبل أن تهاجم من يحاول مساعدتك، وقدم نفسك حتى لا تسخر من بدائية المعلومات التي يعرضها من لا يعرفك ويظن أنه يساعدك بها


----------



## عوني عوني (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الزملكاوي استحلفك بالله بربك أنا كيف عرضت الموضوع مين الذي هجم علي وسخر من الكلام ارجع وشوف كلام ابو انس

فيما يتعلق بالمعلومات الجبارة :68: التي طرحتها فانا تعمدت عرضها بهذه البساطة لأنني لا أعرفك ولا أعرف إمكانياتك الهندسية فتعمدت محاولة عرضه بأبسط الأمور


هذا كلام ابو انس 
يا اخ زملكاوي شوف ردوده كيف ....وأنا والله اعلم لم اسخر من احد ولم اهاجم احد 
ثم كيف لم تفهم سؤالي وانه غير واضح على كل حال شكرا لكم وانا لست بصدد ان ارد على كلامك والله العظيم ندمنت لاني عملت هذه المشاركة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## عمر البسام (1 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي اذا تبي تعرف كم تحتاج rpm لتدوير مضخه انا اقدر اسعدك بهذا الخصوص


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

عوني عوني قال:


> ولا اريد اي مساعدة منك ابداً حسن الخلق فضلوه عن العلم





عوني عوني قال:


> والله العظيم ندمنت لاني عملت هذه المشاركة حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



لا أقول إلا "لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله"، بدأت موضوعي بثلاث ابتسامات، ثم إن علامة السخرية والمعلومات الجبارة هذه نسبتها إلى كلامي أنا وليس إلى كلامك، فأنا إن سخرت فإنما هو من كلامي، وأنا بالطبع لم أقصد السخرية أبداً، ولكني أردت (وأخطأت) أن أخرجك من الشد الذي لاحظته عليك في المشاركة الأولى حتى لا ينغلق عقلك عن فهم ما أريد لأسباب اختلاف بيني وبينك

بالله عليك، أنا أمس أدخل على المنتدى وأرد عليك مرتين وأتابع الموضوع، علماً أنني والله بدأت أمس العمل 8:30 صباحاً وما تركت المكتب إلا 11:30 ليلاً لكثرة المشاغل، تتوقع أنني أضعت وقتي بدلا من العودة لأولادي، كل ذلك فقط لمجرد أن أسخر منك، ومن أنا أصلاً لكي أسخر منك!!!

المهم أخي الكريم، يقول الله جل وعلا، ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى، فهذا خطأي فلا تحمله لأعضاء المنتدى، اكتب ما شئت واسأل ما شئت، فالمنتدى منتداك ومنتدى كل الأعضاء وليس من شأن أحد أن يكون سبباً في تنفير أحد من المنتدى

ولكني سألتزم طلبك، بعدم مشاركتي لك في مواضيعك إلا أن تسمح لي بذلك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## zamalkawi (1 ديسمبر 2010)

عوني عوني قال:


> ثم كيف لم تفهم سؤالي وانه غير واضح


أخي، المشكلة عندك أنت
فليس كل ما نراه واضحا، بالضرورة أن يراه الآخرون واضحا كذلك
أنت تفترض أننا دخلنا عقلك وفهمنا ماذا تقصد
لقد قرأت إجابة الأخ أبي أنس، ووجدتها تماما الإجابة المطلوبة على سؤالك وفقا لفهمي للسؤال، وما كنت أستطيع أن آتي بإجابة أفضل، لأن إجابته هي الإجابة القياسية لسؤالك وفقا للصياغة التي صغته بها
وبعد أن أجابك سخرت منا، وقلت أننا لم نفهمك
لو أننا جميعا لم نفهمك، فإما أننا جميعا أغبياء، وإما أنك لم تحسن صياغة سؤالك
أخي، عملة النقود لو نظرت لها من وجهها لوجدتها تختلف عن ظهرها، رغم أنها نفس العملة، كل هذا لأنك في الحالتين تنظر من زاويتين مختلفتين
نصيحة، لتعرض موضوعا ما، أو سؤالا ما، انظر من زاوية المتلقي، ولو لم يفهمك، لا تلومه، ولكن أنت من عليه اللوم، فأنت من تملك ناصية العرض، بينما الآخر متلقي
هذه نصيحة لك لوجه الله، أرجو أن تقبلها
والآن هاجمتني أم لم تهاجمني، سببتني أم لم تسبني، لا يعنيني، فأنا لا أساعدك من أجلك، فأنا لا أعرفك، ولكني أحاول أن أساعدك لوجه الله، ولا يعنيني رد فعلك، سواء كان بالهجوم أو بالشكر
فقط اعلم انك لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب سينفض الناس من حولك


----------



## عوني عوني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

معلش انا غلطان المنتدى خلوه الكم والله العظيم لو عارف انه سيصير ما عليه ... استغفر الله بس


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

والله إني لأستغرب لطريقة ردك على من دخل بداءً يرجو محاولة مساعدتك
يعني لو لم نكن تفاعلنا مع طلبك كان أفضل، طبعاً أنا أقول ذلك من باب التسليم الجدالي
ولكنه إن شاء الله خير

بصراحة أنا اطلعت على مشاركاتك فوجدت أن أول مشاركة لك في المنتدى تختلف تماماً عن الطريقة التي صغت بها طلبك، وأنا بصراحة مهتم إنك تعيد قرائتها


> *اخواني احبائي في هذا المنتدى الغالي اخي الكريم صاحب الموضوع الله يعطيك الف عافية يا رب والله بكفي انك بتتعب وتشغل مخك بهذه الفكار النيرة اخي الكريم الذي لا يخطئ لا يتعلم وارجو منك انك تقبلني برحابة صدر وطولة بال... ولنجعلها دعوة للنقاش ... تمام انت قلت انو عندك:
> 
> 1- generator نوع هونداي 3.5 كي في
> 3- motor محرك كهربائي سنكل فيز 1 حصان
> ...



أنا أرى أنك بحكم هذه المشاركة تستطيع أن تجيب سؤالك، بل وأكثر من ذلك، أنه يبدو أن من العاملين في هذا المجال أصلاً وتعلم هنه جزء ليس بالقليل

المهم إني طلعت اصغر منك سناً بحوالي 8 سنوات، ولكن صدري طلع أوسع من صدرك وأنا لم أتوجه لك بأي كلمة تجرحك وهذه المشاركات لا تزال مطروحة ومن رأى مني خطاً فليعلمني به وأنا أول من يستعد للرجوع عنه

أقولك، أنا أكرر لك اعتذاري، وأود لفت نظرك أن المنتدى ليس ملكاً لأبي أنس بل أنا من المقلين جداً من الكتابة ولكني أحببت أن أساعدك

فداوتني بالتي هي دائي


----------



## mostafasaad2006 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

أبو أنس المصري قال:


> والله إني لأستغرب لطريقة ردك على من دخل بداءً يرجو محاولة مساعدتك
> يعني لو لم نكن تفاعلنا مع طلبك كان أفضل، طبعاً أنا أقول ذلك من باب التسليم الجدالي
> ولكنه إن شاء الله خير
> 
> ...


الاخ عوني عندة حق في كل شئ:81::81::81::81:
فليكن هذا المنتدي و النقاش مثل ما يدور في الكونجرس الامريكي و ليس مجلس الشعب المصري :67::67:


----------



## عوني عوني (1 ديسمبر 2010)

لعنة الله على الأمريكي وما يدور في الكونغرس الأمريكي ...
يا ابو انس انا حقا لما طرحت السؤال لا اعلم اجابته والله واعلم ارجوك دعنا نقف عند هذا الحد رجاءً

اخواني ارجوا من المشرف حذف كل المشاركات وحذف سؤالي ايضاً لا اريد لمنتدى علمي ان يتحول الى ترهات


----------



## kalabala_66 (9 فبراير 2012)

*ارجو مساعدتي*

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
انا محمد شكري من مصر (مصمم خزف) خريج فنون تطبيقية ولدي ورشة صغيرة لعمل الفخار الهاند ميد وفي الفترة الاخيرة احتجت لاستخدام تنية جديدة في الخزف يستلزم لها اضافة بعض المواد العضوية في الخامات السيراميكية مثل القش والفوم وبعض المواد الاخر
واعمل الان علي تصنيع كسارة وقد صممت الكسارة لتعطي الاحجام المطلوبة من الخامات ولكن وقفت عند حساب درة المحركات والجريبوكسات لتشغيلها
الكسارة تعمل ب 2 اكس مسدس قطرة الداخلي 62 مم مصنوع من الحديد
طول الاكس حوالي 80 سم
كل اكس يحمل 16 سكينة من الصلب بطل حوالي 30 سم و الاكسين يعملو بالدوران في عكس اتجاه بعضهم
اعلم انني احتاج وج من المواتير والجريبوكسات 
احتاج الي سرعة دوران 20 لفة في الدقيق 
احتاج الي عزم قوي لتتمكن من تكسير المواد العضية والممطط


----------



## سيد عدوى (10 فبراير 2012)

الاخ الكريم عونى انت غير دارس هندسة وبالتالى العملية هتكون صعبة عليك لازم مهندس ميكانيكا علشان يتعامل مع المعدلات والافترضات للعمليات الحسابية ليس من السهل ان يقوم اى واحد للعمل بالمعدلات 
هناك الكثير داخل المعادلات ليس فى شكلها ولاكن فى فهمها 
وفق الله الجميع


----------

